# Sayulita Mountain Biking!



## mLeier (Oct 17, 2017)

We just got back from Mexico and spent a day riding the trails by Sayulita. I have to say that we were super impressed with the trails there.

We rented bikes from WildMex in Sayulita. The bikes were brand new full suspension Marin Hawk Hill 3's. I thought that the bikes performed fantastically on the trails there. WildMex has done an amazing job of building trails meant specifically for biking. The single track was a blast. Some fun flowy stuff. The trails are mostly all bi-directional and not too difficult. They said they are only meant to get more difficult with speed.

We rode from Sayulita all the way to San Pancho and back and hit most of the trails in one day. I highly recommend this if you are in the area!


----------



## sailorjerry13 (Jan 20, 2019)

Thats awesome, about a 5 hour drive for me. Moved from California to Guadalajara and never heard of trails in Sayulita. Only been surfing. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

